# Rare galacts



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone on the board keep/breed the rarer types of galacts. Like moonshine, or koi or something? I'm starting to get into galacts a lot. Right now I have orange and reds. I'm just curious how many people are into the more rare ones.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

I know a couple private hobbyists that have Moonshine galacs. Black Jungle has them as well. They court but no eggs. They're definitely trying hard though. 

Sean Stewart has bred Koi galacs but his said his frogs are older now and no longer breeding. I think he was the first person to breed galacs in the US.

I've seen some Galact pictures online that blow my mind though. Some koi out there are just really crazy looking frogs! 

Moonshines are really neat. When I first saw them I thought they were small mint terribilis. Once you realize they're not after a minute you can tell they're different. Very cool frogs though! Galacs are tough because they're hard to breed and the weird ones are even harder I'm sure. I am always surprised when I see people selling tons of the common varieties. I'm sure even those aren't easy to breed yet people keep supplying them. 

Someone post some cool pictures if you have any of these!


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i have a lemmon, and two oranges.... looking for Koi's too... always looking


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I just picked up a probable pair of moonshines and looking to get in touch with others who have singletons or multiples. I would say I def have a female, just not sure on the other. I got them at frog Day, so only had them a week.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

They're definitely out there... I've seen some before. Just gotta make the right connections.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

www.toxicfrogaddiction.com. Front page featured.

You can thank me later ;-).....JOKE Their expensive.. But all the same rare! So depends how much you want them. Hope it helps


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

erlese said:


> www.toxicfrogaddiction.com. Front page featured.
> 
> You can thank me later ;-).....JOKE Their expensive.. But all the same rare! So depends how much you want them. Hope it helps


That's actually a fair price for them...the average $150-$200


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bkelley02 (May 13, 2011)

Even the Red is nice looking. Not many frogs that aren't though, are there?


----------



## bj_sweeten (May 20, 2011)

First i have heard of the moonshne but man that thing is awesome


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I may be misremembering but I thought the "Koi" galactonotus were simply selected for that pattern from other stock in much the same way the fine spot azureus were.. 

Ed


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Ed said:


> I may be misremembering but I thought the "Koi" galactonotus were simply selected for that pattern from other stock in much the same way the fine spot azureus were...


That is my recollection as well.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Pretty sure the Koi Galacs were a product of an unstable gamma tube...

wait a minute Koi Galacs, Fine Spot Azureus & Lemon Drop Tincs...anyone see a pattern here???


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> Pretty sure the Koi Galacs were a product of an unstable gamma tube...
> 
> wait a minute Koi Galacs, Fine Spot Azureus & Lemon Drop Tincs...anyone see a pattern here???


Don't forget Chocolate Leucs


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I still want Peacock tincs...


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Thanks, this thread just illuminated a lot in my sometimes rather shadowed brain.

Sally


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Mitch said:


> I still want Peacock tincs...


me too mitch me too.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

I tripple that on the Peacock Tincs haha


----------



## Gwba (Nov 9, 2010)

uf, I have the same picture of this frog, in my office I love it!
Maybe someone else have another picture of peacock tinc?
greetings from Slovenia (europe---->near Italy )


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Mods,
Please delete this non-galactonotus talk. There are plenty of tinctorius threads.


----------

